

TicketNews (the leading ticket industry publication) Exposes Rails - jack7890
http://www.ticketnews.com/news/Ticket-Evolution-hires-former-TicketNetwork-staffer-as-deadline-for-funding-raising-nears081006729
Skip to the second-to-last paragraph.
======
jack7890
Skip to the second to last paragraph.

